# Hinge - anyone know where to get these ones?



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hi y'all,

I'm looking for help finding face frame concealed hinges in Toronto - downtown would be nice too. I've been having some trouble finding them and they're the perfect solution to my door problems in designing my upcoming stand. I've tried the bigger HD type places, but I suppose this isn't a common item.

They look like this BTW:









Thanks!!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

You might try places that make custom kitchen counters and doors .


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm surprised you've had no luck at HD - these are commonly found in many HW/DIY-type stores? Try asking for either:

"Concealed Hinge"

Or

"European Cup Hinge" (or just: "Euro Hinge")


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

lee valley should have them eric, check the website


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You could also check out any "storage solutions" type of store.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Not sure buy maybe Ikea has something like that??


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the responses folks!

Jim, thanks for the suggestion to check out Lee Valley (I hadn't even thought of looking there) - I didn't find what I was looking for, but I found something even better!!

http://www.leevalley.com/en/hardware/page.aspx?p=62129&cat=3,41241

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Definitely some cool hinges!! Keep us posted on the build Ameek!!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Just as a word of caution, I think you may need a plunge router to install that style of hinge? Easy enough to use, but not something most people own unless they are into cabinet/furniture building.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Yes, you will need a router for the install.

The hinges you originally asked for are available from Richelieu. They are out by the airport, but they only sell to contractors.

PM me if you get stuck.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Rmwbrown said:


> Just as a word of caution, I think you may need a plunge router to install that style of hinge? Easy enough to use, but not something most people own unless they are into cabinet/furniture building.


It says that they can be installed with a regular drill set, but I also have forstner bits to drill out the holes I need. If needed, my Dad has a router, although I can't remember if it's a plunge router.



50seven said:


> Yes, you will need a router for the install.
> 
> The hinges you originally asked for are available from Richelieu. They are out by the airport, but they only sell to contractors.
> 
> PM me if you get stuck.


Thanks! I'll be asking more questions as my stand design becomes more finalized.


----------

